# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  իմ  և  իմ քոմփի   գործերը

## Լէգնա

մեր համատեղ  աշխատանքները :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

վերնագիրը  չգիտեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Լէգնա

Երկունք

----------


## Լէգնա

հույս

----------


## Լէգնա

Սա  է  :Love:

----------


## Լէգնա

Մտածիր

----------


## Sosoyan

Ես ոչ մի բան չեմ տեսնում  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լեգնա, դու և քո կոմպը շատ հավես գործեր եք արել։  :Hands Up:   Շատ սիրուն են։  :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Լեգնա, դու և քո կոմպը շատ հավես գործեր եք արել։   Շատ սիրուն են։


Շատ լավն ա  է  քոմփս..շնորքով,ավլող  թափաղ,կար անող դաժե,,էնա  տեղը իմացող  չկա  :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## Լէգնա

Մանկություն  :Smile:

----------


## Sergey

> Շատ լավն ա  է  քոմփս..շնորքով,ավլող  թափաղ,կար անող դաժե,,էնա  տեղը իմացող  չկա


Եթե հուշեք, թե ինչպես կարող է դիտել(համակարգիչս) այդ շնորհքով արված գործերը, ապա և տեղն ասեք, կարող է մի բան ստացվի  :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Եթե հուշեք, թե ինչպես կարող է դիտել(համակարգիչս) այդ շնորհքով արված գործերը, ապա և տեղն ասեք, կարող է մի բան ստացվի


դժվար ստացվի,շատ գոռոզ  է  հա,,,,էս  մեքենան  :LOL:

----------


## Sergey

> դժվար ստացվի,շատ գոռոզ  է  հա,,,,էս  մեքենան


Դա լավ չի, բայց ավելի վատ է, որ տեսնելու ձևը չեք ասում  :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

Քանի պարապ  եմ,մի հատ էլ  փորձեմ,առանց  մոդեռի  օգնությամբ նկար տեղադրել...
ՄԱՆԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

----------


## Լէգնա

վերջապես,բայց  այնքան   ծավալը  փոքրացրի,որոակը ընկավ,ինչու  եք  այսքան  քիչ  մբա  տեղադրել;

----------


## Լէգնա

Սա  այս  տարվա  եղեռնին նվիրված  գործերից է:

----------


## Լէգնա

:Sad:  էԽ

----------


## Լէգնա

ԺՊԻՏ

----------


## Firegirl777

Շատ լավն են , խոսք չկա

----------


## Լէգնա

> Շատ լավն են , խոսք չկա


կա,բա քո խոսքը  :Smile:

----------


## Firegirl777

Լավ մի երկուսն էլ ես կդնեմ

----------


## Firegirl777

ևս մի քանիսը

----------


## Լէգնա

ուաու,,դու ես  արել՞՞կեցցես :Hands Up:

----------


## Firegirl777

Մերսի, հետո մի քանիսն էլ կդնեմ

----------


## Լէգնա

> Մերսի, հետո մի քանիսն էլ կդնեմ


խնդրեմ,դիր  ամպայման,դու  աշխատում  ես  պատկերների վրա,՞

----------


## Firegirl777

Օեինակ բաժակը և բրոնզե կատուն զրոից են պատրաստոած, իսկ բնապատկերում ես ծիծանն եմ նկարել, հաջորդում դեմքն եմ փոխել, եթե ուշադիր նայեք իմ դեմքն է

----------


## Լէգնա

չէի նկատել,,բայց  էլի չնկատեցի  :LOL:

----------


## Riddle

Լեգնա և firegirl777, կեցցեք, շատ հավանեցի: :Ok:  

Հ.Գ. էլի… :Blush:

----------


## Firegirl777

Վաղը կդնեմ, այսօր աշխատանքներով դիսկս մոտս չէ, բայց որակը շատ է ընկնում, որ կարողանամ տեղադրել

----------


## Լէգնա

> Վաղը կդնեմ, այսօր աշխատանքներով դիսկս մոտս չէ, բայց որակը շատ է ընկնում, որ կարողանամ տեղադրել


օք,կարող ես ուղարկել,համենայն դեպս,չեն ասում  քառասունութ չափով միայն փոստ արա :Smile:

----------


## Firegirl777

ok.

----------


## Լէգնա

եթե  ուրիշ  ֆորումներում կաս  դիր  էլի...ուզեր ջան :Tongue:  ,ու լինկ տուր  կամ  կայքեր կան իրենց  պատկերասրահներով.....օրինակ  սիրտ.ամ,
այնտեղից նայենք  գոնե,,այստեղի  քառասուն անց  մբ անոց նկարները ,,,,չնայենք :Wink:

----------


## Firegirl777

Mail.ru -ի բլոգներում  այս լինկով
http://foto.mail.ru/bk/fire777/_blogs/

----------


## Լէգնա

ասեմ  ,որ շատ լավն  էին.... :Smile:  
իսկ այս  նկարը  ես  անվանում  եմ  տխրության  ցամաք  արցունք  :LOL:  
կարծես  աշխարհի  դարդը ուսերին լինի :LOL:

----------


## Լէգնա

Իմ   մտքերը

----------


## Firegirl777

Բավականին լավ գործեր են, ավելի շատ աներևույթ ու երևակայական մի աշխարհի պատկերներ, քո աշխարհի պատկերները

----------


## Լէգնա

> Բավականին լավ գործեր են, ավելի շատ աներևույթ ու երևակայական մի աշխարհի պատկերներ, քո աշխարհի պատկերները


ահա,,իմ պատկերները ,իմ  երևույաթային  երևակայական  աշխարհն  են

----------


## Լէգնա

:Smile:   :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 


Ինչ լավն է։ :Love:   :Smile:

----------


## Sosoyan

Գեղեցիկ աչքեր ունես  :Love:

----------


## Լէգնա

:Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## Riddle

Նախորդներն ավելի լավն էին: :Wink:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Նախորդներն ավելի լավն էին:


բա հո բոլորը լավը չէին լինելու ,որ աչք  կպնի  :Tongue:

----------


## Լէգնա

Որոշեցի նաև տեսահոլովակներս  դնել , ինչ  էլ չլինի  մեր համատեղ  աշխատանքն է  :Wink:  
եթե  ունեք  բարձր որակի նետ , սեղմեք  Հայաստան

----------


## Լէգնա

Գառնի

----------


## Արշակ

> Որոշեցի նաև տեսահոլովակներս  դնել , ինչ  էլ չլինի  մեր համատեղ  աշխատանքն է  
> եթե  ունեք  բարձր որակի նետ , սեղմեք  Հայաստան


 Եթե ինտերնետում ես դնում ու անշարժ լուսանկարների slide show է, ապա իմ կարծիքով չարժե  վիդեոյի տեսքով սարքել։  Տրաֆիկի անիմաստ վատնում է։ Ավելի լավ չէ՞ր լինի, եթե ուղղակի լուսանկարները դնեիր կամ լուսանկարներով հասարակ slide show սարքեիր։ Տենց գոնե նույն մեգաբայթերի դեպքում նկարները ավելի բարձր որակով կկարողանաիր դնել։

----------


## Firegirl777

Վերջին աշխատանքս է, գնահատեք :Wink:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Վերջին աշխատանքս է, գնահատեք


գժանոցցցց  :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վերջին աշխատանքս է, գնահատեք


Ինձ էլ շատ դուր եկավ, գեղեցիկ է, ապրես։ :Love:

----------


## Firegirl777

Շնորհակալություն, ի դեպ դա պատրաստել եմ ահավոր բարկացած հոգեվիճակում

----------


## Esmeralda

Չգիտեմ ճիշտ բաժնում եմ դնում, թե ոչ.... բայց ամենից հարմարն այստեղ էր...

----------


## Esmeralda



----------


## Լէգնա

:Tongue:  ի

----------


## kristal

Բոլորտ շատ լավնեք ապրեեեեեեեք :Hands Up:  

Բայց նախանձում եմ ես ել եմ ուզում կարողանամ սարքել :Sad:

----------


## Լէգնա

:Xeloq:  !

----------


## Arisol

> !


Հե՛ղ, էս դու է՞լ ես արդեն սադիստական բաների անցել :LOL:  : Քո վրայի արյունը լավ չես սարքել, մի քիչ որ աշխատես վրեն ավելի ռեալ կերևա, իսկ ընդհանուր լավ էլ դաժան բան ա :Wink:   :Hands Up:  :

----------


## Լէգնա

> Հե՛ղ, էս դու է՞լ ես արդեն սադիստական բաների անցել : Քո վրայի արյունը լավ չես սարքել, մի քիչ որ աշխատես վրեն ավելի ռեալ կերևա, իսկ ընդհանուր լավ էլ դաժան բան ա  :


Սադիստական թե մազոխիստական  :Wink:  
Հա Ար ջան, վաբշե աշխատած չէ այս նկարի վրա , երեք գործողություն ,քարը ճաքի, կա ընդհամենը, ուղղակի հենց դաժանությունը գրավեց  :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

"Երազս"
հ.գ.  այս մի  քանի  շաբաթ նույն երազն եմ տեսնում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> "Երազս"
> 
> հ.գ.  այս մի  քանի  շաբաթ նույն երազն եմ տեսնում


Լավ էլ սիրուն երազներ ես տեսնում։  :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Լավ էլ սիրուն երազներ ես տեսնում։


Եթե ուզես ,մի հատ էլ քո համար կտեսնեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Լէգնա

Արիսոլի  առաջարկած  դասերը իմ  քոմփով  :Xeloq:

----------


## Լէգնա

:Xeloq:  .

----------


## Arisol

> Արիսոլի  առաջարկած  դասերը իմ  քոմփով


Լավ էլ ստացվել ա :Hands Up:  :

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 



> "Երազս"
> 
> հ.գ.  այս մի  քանի  շաբաթ նույն երազն եմ տեսնում


Էս ո՞նց ես արել:

----------


## Լէգնա

> Էս ո՞նց ես արել:


էսա Նարե  ջան  ինետում  կգտնեմ կասեմ, կամ էլ հայաստան . քոմ  ֆորումի մեջ որոնում տուր, այնտեղ էլ կա :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

> էսա Նարե  ջան  ինետում  կգտնեմ կասեմ, կամ էլ հայաստան . քոմ  ֆորումի մեջ որոնում տուր, այնտեղ էլ կա


Ի՞նչ փնտրել տամ :Smile:  : Ավելի լավ ա դու տաս :Blush:  :

----------


## Լէգնա

:LOL:   :Blush:

----------


## Լէգնա

:LOL:  .

----------


## Arisol

Հեղինե ջան, դիրքը լավ ես համապատասխանեցրել, բայց երևում ա, որ դրված ա ու էդ ամենի պատճառը կոնտրաստնա: Մի քիչ խաղա կոնտրաստների հետ :Wink:  :

----------


## HardRock

Corel Draw-ով սարքածս .... կոլաժ կամ լոգոտիպ:

----------


## kot

:Ok:  ԼԱՎ Ա ՄԵՆԱԿ ՄԻ ՔԻՉ ՊԱՐԶՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՉԵՐ ԽԱՆԳԱՐԻ....

*Մոդերատորական:* *Ծանոթացեք ակումբի օրենսդրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում ՄԻԱՅՆ ՄԵԾԱՏԱՌԵՐՈՎ գրառումները:*

----------


## Arisol

Եթե առանձին ունենայի՝ ավելի լավ կստացվեր, իսկ սենց խանգարող բաներ կան…

----------


## Լէգնա

> Եթե առանձին ունենայի՝ ավելի լավ կստացվեր, իսկ սենց խանգարող բաներ կան…



Շնորհակալություն , բայց իմ պատրաստածը ինձ դուր գալիս է  :Smile:

----------


## Մանոն

Ժողովուրդ էս ինչ սիրուն նկարներ կան: ես մի դասախոս ունեի, որը միշտ կրկնում էր. «համակարգիչը կկործանի արվեստը», կարծում եմ, եթե տեսներ ձեր աշխատանքները միտքը կփոխեր :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> 





> Corel Draw-ով սարքածս .... կոլաժ կամ լոգոտիպ:


Այ էս 2 ՀԱտը ՇԱտ Դուրս եկան  :Ok:  …Էլի Դրեք Նայենք էլի  :Blush:

----------


## Լէգնա

Չիդեմ սա դրել եմ  :Xeloq:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Չիդեմ սա դրել եմ


Մի կողմից շատ թափանցիկա ,մի կողմից շատ խորիմաստ ,մի խոսքով շատ լավնա... ապլես :Hands Up:  :Wink:

----------


## Կաթիլ

Իսկ կարելի է ես ել մի նկար ցույց տամ...  :Blush:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Իսկ կարելի է ես ել մի նկար ցույց տամ...


Ֆոտոշոփը ինչ հրաշքներա գործում Հեմ ջան  :Wink: ,իսկ  ավատարտ վերջնա... :Tongue:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Ֆոտոշոփը ինչ հրաշքներա գործում Հեմ ջան ,իսկ  ավատարտ վերջնա...


Մերսի Իդ ջան   :Smile:   :Cool:

----------


## Լէգնա

Ինչ-որ անցած կամ չանցած ճանապարհներ, ժամանակի ու տարածության անորոշություն:

----------

